# Estacion de soldadura casera compatible con HAKKO 907



## Foox (Jul 18, 2013)

Hola gente buenos dias!
Estuve buscando en el foro sobre como hacer una estacion de soldadura, pero solo encontre de aire caliente.

Me compre en china 2 soldadores Hakko 907 (24v 50w) a u$s12.






Investigando por internet, encontre este coreano que hace la estacion con un micro Atmega8 y un Mosfet.

Tengo pensado hacerlo con un 18F2550 o 18F4550, Mi duda y lo que me da vergüenza preguntar es sobre el mosfet , como esta funcionando e interactuando con el pin I/O del Atmega8 para que regule la potencia del Hakko 907?

Muchas gracias y aca les dejo la pagina, espero que les sirva a ustedes también y podamos compartir información para fabricar nuestras propias estaciones

*http://www.itstyle.kr/project/10635*


----------



## 1024 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hola, probalemente regule la potencia por PWM, por eso el mosfet.


----------



## totaldemon (Ago 1, 2014)

hola a todos,tengo un soldador 907A 24v 50w y me gustaria hacerlo funcionar aunque sea a toda potencia sin regularla,aunque me gustaria que pudiese regularse,en principio queria hacerlo yo,pero no encuentro como conectarlo o si directamente aplicando 24v en alguno de sus terminales pudiera funcionar,si pudiese hacerlo me gustaria que me dijerais como hacerlo o una estacion aunque sea muy simple pero sin PIC ni Atmega..ya que no dispongo de eyos y lo que quiero es mas basico,muchas gracias


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 1, 2014)

los terminales estan marcados en el primer diagrama,lo que no se es si se puede conectar directamente a 24 volt, creo que hay una termocupla o sensor


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 1, 2014)

dos son la termocupla y los otros dos son la resistencia del soldador


----------



## totaldemon (Ago 2, 2014)

hola gracias por el interes.Los cable de la termocupula y los de la resistencia del soldador los tengo identificados,lo que no se es como conectarlos,ya que hice la prueba con una fuente de alimentacion universal de un ordenador portatil y se me quemaron los cables de la resistencia a 22vcc antes de subir a 24 para no subir demasiado la temperatura del soldador y acabaron desapareciendo con mucho humo por cierto! 
me a parecido leer que la resistencia del soldador 24v 50w funciona con 24Vac (osea,corriente alterna) pensando yo que al ser una resistencia daria igual que la alimentara con Vcc o Vac,pero no!  .asique mande pedir otra resistencia recambio ''por si acaso'' y aqui ando muy desesperado sin soldador y muchas cosas a las que meterle mano y no puedo sin mi querido soldador.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2014)

tenes que usar una fuente pwm , con eso controlas la temperatura de su soldador y es lo mismo si alimentas con alterna o continua ,no la pongas directamente a 24 volt porque se quema
mira este otro hilo que te va a dar unas ideas ,por alli explico como tengo mi soldador 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/cuanto-nicrome-debo-usar-resistencia-soldador-118018/


----------



## totaldemon (Ago 2, 2014)

y un esquema me podriais facilitar? por el momento e visto que mi soldador funciona a 24Vac con control PWM,lo que e conseguido a sido esquemas para control de velocidad PWM con el integrado LM555 y un transistor de potencia con un diodo de proteccion para el bobinado del motor en paralelo con este,pero quisiera saber si me vale para mi proyecto para que funcione a 24Vac y con dicho transistor o poniendo alguno mas en paralelo con este y como conectar el soldador,ya que no es lo mismo que el motor ''creo yo!''

 no se ve muy bien,pero e modificado un poco este esquema con la fuente de alimentacion conectando la resistencia del soldador,cualquiera que sepa un poquito me podria decir si es valido?



a la entrada se conectan 24Vac y es rectificada por el puente de diodos para alimentar al lm555 y sus componentes asociados el transistor es un IRFZ44,la linea mas oscura pertenece a la alimentacion de 24Vac mientras que las de por debajo es de 24Vcc probeniente del puente rectificador,los 24Vac van a la resistencia del soldador y este al transistor,podria funcionar?? no quisiera volver a quedarme sin soldador y estoy desesperado por montarlo en una placa protoboard y hacerlo funcionar para asi hacer su circuito impreso y tener ya mi soldador que tanto  apuro me da el pobrecito sin tener culpa,jejeje...gracias por todo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2014)

Si , el *555 trabaja hasta 12 V* excitando un transistor npn o un mosfet N *alimentado desde los 24 V* 

Buscá que hay un millón de diagramas


----------



## totaldemon (Ago 2, 2014)

hola compi..y ahora que lo pienso...e modificado tu esquema tambien con la fuente de alimentacion basicamente como dije en el esquema que subi anteriormente,pero añadiendo un regulador 7812..y a la salida del transistor e conectado la resistencia del soldador sin ningun tipo de diodo en paralelo ni con el transistor,tendria esto algun problema en el funcionamiento? tanto lo de los diodos y a la salida poner los 24Vac??? 



y lo que decia que pensaba al principio..era sin en vez de alimentar la resisntencia del soldador a 24Vac..lo hiciera a 24Vcc del rectificador,,y no tuviera nada que ver que la alimentara a 24Vcc del cargador universal del pc,y se quemara porque no era PWM y pudiera funcionar con 24Vcc..no se si me e explicado bien.ante todo gracias nuevamente



vamos!! que si es obligatorio alimentarla a 24Vac en vez de con DC


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2014)

no se donde sacaste eso de que ay que alimentarlo solo con 24 vac   ,
la resistencia solo se quema si la dejas mucho tiempo calentando al máximo .no importa si es alterna o continua
PD:

,,recien medi para sacarme de la duda y mi 555 esta alimentado a casi 20 volt y esta funcionando bien(la hoja de datos dice 15 volt max),de fuente tengo un transformador de 15+15 volt vca y use el pwm que puse mas arriba


----------



## totaldemon (Ago 2, 2014)

la resistencia se quemo nada mas ponerla a 22vcc con la fuente de alimentacion universal de un pc portatil asique no creo que se calentara mucho ya que la resistencia del soldador funciona a 24v,aunque imagino que lo que quieres decir esque fue fallo mio al no tener un control pwm.y seran cosas mias lo de vcc y vac,pero me parecio ver por algun sitio que este tipo de resistencias del soldadaor 907A estilo Huakko,Aoyue,etc etc.. funcionan a 24vac



me podrias decir si esta resistencia esta funcionando con Vac?? ''Si no me equivoco'' ''Creo que si''..devido al triac..
No e hecho este esquema porque no tengo como soldarlo en un circuito impreso adecuado,por eso el tener que hacer uno mas simple para hacer funcionar mi soldador desde una placa protoboard,..
y lo dicho,seran cosas mias que funcione a Vac este tipo de resistencias,como dije al principio me extraño que con 22Vcc se quemara..ya que..'' es una resistencia'' y como tal..no deberia importar el tipo de voltaje en este caso,pero ya me di cuente de que no tenia el dichoso control PWM que se requeria. 

.



Aparte del esquema que e puesto..acabo de encontrar esto en esta pagina,que por lo visto no se sabe si el esquema es de Hakko o un clon,..aun asi,sabriais decir si podria funcionar??? lo dicho anteriormente esque sigue funcionando con Vac mediante el triac de control,podriais decirme como funcionan estos esquemas y si el segundo este que expongo a continuacion seria fiable? ya que en la protoboard ocupa poco espacio y el triac lo pondria en una regleta''ya que no tengo como soldar''  aparte con un disipador de calor por si acaso''ya que alguna placa se me an derretido los agujeritos por sobrecalentamiento de algunos componentes'' XD.''aora tengo una nueva y no quiero probocarle daños''..

aqui la pagina: http://www.eevblog.com/forum/reviews/hakko-936-(original-or-clone)/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2014)

totaldemon dijo:


> me podrias decir si esta resistencia esta funcionando con Vac?? ''Si no me equivoco'' ''Creo que si''..devido al triac..


Ver el archivo adjunto 114991
si asi tal cual esta esa resistencia esta funcionando con vac , no sabría decirte si es un clon,pero el esquema esta muy bueno,
gracias me sirve

no importa si a la resistencia la alimentas con dc , lo importante es que puedas controlar la corriente que le das,de otra forma se quema ,bien podrías alimentarla con 48 vdc ,siempre y cuando le controles la corriente,


----------



## totaldemon (Ago 3, 2014)

ok..entendido y gracias a ti por colaborar y ayudarme..otra pregunta es si el TL431 lo sustituyo por un 7805 hubiera algun problema,ya que veo que se usa como regulador para que de a la salida 5Vcc,lo que no se es si tiene alguna otra funcion y si esta hay es por algo mas que regular a los 5Vcc.



PD: y respecto al esquema de la otra pagina,que podrias decirme???...
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2014)

no veo el porque no pueda reemplazarse el tl431 por el lm7805


y con respecto a la otra pagina, se pregunta en la otra pagina

PD:
estuve mirando con mas detalle el esquema y no se puede reemplazar el tl431 por el lm7805 , es por la tensión máxima de entrada del lm7805 ,
a no ser que se use un transformador con una derivación de 12 volt


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2014)

Ver el archivo adjunto 114991
arme el pcb y esta mal el esquema , terminal 4 del lm324 es +vcc  y el 11 es gnd ,en el esquema esta al reves,tambien los terminales 12 y 13 están invertidos

también esta mal la parte del conector del sensor,*no sirve el esquema este asi como esta*,
ya tengo las correcciones,que son bastantes,luego lo subo,cuando re-diseñe todo de nuevo


----------



## elgocho075 (Mar 27, 2015)

saludo a todos los integrantes del foro, este diagrama tiene muchos defectos, ya los corregi, tengo un plano nuevo, comparando la vista frontal, en donde estan los componentes, y el lado de las pistas, este plano lo saque de esta direccion: http://elektrotanya.com/aoyue_936_soldering_station.pdf/download.html.    El diagrama de aqui tambien tiene defectos, hay que corregirlos.
Tengo una cautin aoyue de la estacion 936, nuevo que me regalaron, que le sirve a este circuito, quisiera saber si alguien ya lo armo y le funciono,claro  realizando los cambios en el circuito, que aparece en este manual.
Saludos:
elgocho075
caracas-venezuela


----------



## elgocho075 (Mar 29, 2015)

Buenas tardes, saludo a todos los integrantes del foro. Voy a buscar los componentes y armar el circuito, si funciona bien, paso a limpio el diagrama, saco el circuito impreso,lo armo en su caja, le tomo fotos y lo publico,este circuito seria interesante adaptarlo a un cautin normal de 120 vac, agegandole un sensor de temperatura, ire trabajando en el, dependiendo del tiempo libre que disponga, en el documento adjunto esta el plano que saque del circuito original.
Saludos:
elgocho075
caracas-venezuela


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 29, 2015)

por aca tengo algo


----------



## elgocho075 (Mar 30, 2015)

Buenas tardes, saludo a todos los integrantes del foro.
Ese circuito es de la estacion hakko modelo 936, de hay salio el famoso modelo 936,que copiaron los chinos, y se usa en sus distintas variantes dependiendo del fabricante de la estacion, algunos modelos son buenos pero otros bien malos, este circuito tambien se podria adaptar a un cautin normal de 120 vac,claro con sus correspondientes adaptaciones.
saludos:
elgocho075
caracas-venezuela


----------



## german_3055 (Jul 1, 2015)

hola, bueno, creo que ya teniendo el esquematico del fabricante directamente, el PCB y la lista de componente, habra que meter "manos a la obra". 
yo, voy a tratar de armarla, ya que es un amigo mas en el taller y de mucha utilidad. 
a parte, que aca, en argentina, son un poco caros. 
asique, vere de ir armando despacito a ver que sale... 

me olvidaba. mi idea, mas adelante, es agregarle un indicador de temperatura de 3 digitos. 



me olvidaba. algo muy importante. sera compatible con la que se vende aca para estaciones como estas: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-561657092-estacion-soldadura-aire-caliente-doble-display-nuevas-_JM_ ya que casi son las puntas mas economicas que hay. 
lo digo, por el tema de la resistencia del solador, y la temocupla. 
resistencia de la "resistencia" (valga la redundancia), es de 13,4ohm. se alimenta con 19VAC. (creia que eran 24, pero puede ser por la caida que hay en el cable)
el sensor, tiene, 20ohms a temperatura ambiente, y aproximadamente 80ohms a 200 grados.


----------



## elgocho075 (Feb 17, 2016)

Buenas tardes, saludo a todos los integrantes del foro.
Les informo que corregui los componentes y logre armar la estacion,la he estado usando y va bien, solo falta empotarla en su caja, y hacer el circuito impreso, hay les pongo unas fotos de la estacion, claro sin armar.
Al tenerla ya armada completamente,le tomo fotos y la publico, tambien coloco el diagrama, ya corregido de los errores que tiene, la modifique un poco, la fuente de 5 volt, la sustitui por una fuente de 5 volt, de esta manera la hago independiente, del transforamador, que alimenta el elemento termico, del cautin, al tenerla lista la publico.

Saludos: elgocho075
         caracas-venezuela


----------



## elgocho075 (Feb 23, 2016)

Buenas tardes, saludo a todos los integrantes del foro.
Ya arme la estacion, use la caja y el transformador de mi estacion weller WTCPS, que se le daño el cautin, despues de casi 12 años de uso, y hay arme la estacion, en las fotos la pueden ver, la he estado usando, y funciona bastante bien.



Hay esta el diagrama con las correcciones, tienen que tomar en cuenta, que el sensor de temperatura tiene un terminal que es magnetico, este terminal va conectado al pin 1,y el otro terminal a tierra, ok.

saludos.


----------



## John Miller (Feb 23, 2016)

Hola buen día te quedo excelente esa estación. 

En mis tiempos libres también queria hacerla, solo clone el PCB pero no la arme

Encontre un diagrama chino parece estar bien.












Mk.


----------



## elgocho075 (Feb 24, 2016)

Buen dia saludo a todos los integrantes del foro.
Ese diagrama es de la estacion HAKKO 936 ,la original, de ahi surguieren todas las imitaciones chinas,incluida la AOYUE 936,que fue la que arme,la arme ya que me regalaron el cautin, sin la estacion, tambien me regalaron varias puntas y varios calefactores.
Mas adelante cuando el tiempo me lo permita, tengo la idea de agregarle un display para que muestre la lectura de la temperatura en pantalla, y se ajuste automaticamente, por medio de la seleccion de la temperatura, ya sea con sw o con un potenciometro digital.
Yo posee una estacion weller WLC100, cautines WELLER de 35W,varios cautines de marcas genericas, de 45w y 60w, tengo pensado agregarles a todos ellos, un sensor de temperatura,y adaptarle el circuito, y ver que tal funcionan, claro cuando el tiempo me lo permita.
Les estare informando.
Saludos:
     elgocho075
caracas-venezuela


----------



## John Miller (Feb 24, 2016)

Hola buen día seria un gran aoporte incluirle un Display, hay un archivo completo para este fin, lo encontre en una pagina china depronto te pueda ser de ayuda.

Voy a animarme a clonarla, hace mucho encontre estas imagenes, no la he realizado porque tengo estaciones, viendolo de otro punto de vista puede ser de gran utilidad.





MK.


----------



## elgocho075 (Feb 24, 2016)

Buenas tardes, muchas gracias por los archivos, los estare estudiando, y veremos que resulta, todo depende del tiempo, mucho trabajo por los momentos, yo poseeo varias estaciones weller,pace y ape.
Seria bueno que de un cautin de 60 watt,normal de 120 vac,se pudiera construir una estacion regulada de soldar automatica,cualquier adelanto, lo estare informando, saludos.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 19, 2016)

Sin querer encontre este diagrama, bastante sencillo con LM358. y me acorde de este hilo.




De la misma pagina con micro-controlador y panel lcd, tambien hay otras 2 versiones, y el codigo para el micro, incluso el archivo para la impresion 3D, del cuerpo de la base.




Pagina original SolderingStation


----------



## elgocho075 (Jun 19, 2016)

Buenas tardes, saludo a todos los integrantes del foro. Muy buena la pagina y los diseños que estan hay, por cuestiones de tiempo, tengo abandonado este proyecto, no mas tenga el tiempo disponible, lo retomo, asi como arme la estacion, la he estado usando, y funciona muy bien, al tener algun avance, lo estare informando.
Saludos: elgocho075
         caracas-venezuela


----------



## jorge7458 (May 6, 2019)

Hola:
Me compré un cautin YAXUN de repuesto para armar la estación.-
Veo que tiene un PTC de aproximadamente 1,8 ohm a 18 grados temperatura ambiente.-
Mi intención eshacer la conversión resistencia temperatura y mostrarla en un display pero no se otros puntos de la curva .-
¿Alguien tiene esa info? sino ,lo único que se me ocurre para sacar esa curva ,es ir haciendo calentar el sodador  y midiendo temperatura con algún termometro infrarojo (dobo conseguir uno...) y a la vez resistencia equivalente.-
Agradezco comentarios
Jorge


----------

